# Mud River Insulated Kennel Cover and Kennels



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Mud River Dixie Kennel Cover $90- Size large in very good condition.

















PetPorter 2 Deluxe Kennel $60 Each - Size large, two available in good condition. This is the one Sportsmanship sells.
36"Lx25"Wx27"T rated for dogs 50-70 lbs


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

PM or text me at 801 367-0360 if you have any questions. These items are located in Pleasant Grove but can work out delivery if necessary.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Everything's sold.


----------

